# Dirt my tank... I need your advice



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

I am curious about dirt in an aquarium. I'd like to try this method.

What is the best dirt available in the GTA? 

Any specific brands (in a bag) anybody has used with great success? Where did you buy? Cost?

I have a 20g long tank just waiting for a new project.

Thanks, Scott


----------



## theeyrietrainer (Dec 9, 2010)

Don't know if this'll help, but I use regular ole' topsoil in my tank. I just make sure there are no fertilizers or pesticides used on the topsoil so that it won't have any adverse effects on my livestock later on.

You can find regular topsoil just about anywhere - Home Depot, Gardening Stores/Plant nurseries - I just get mine from Walmart. I think I paid a buck or two per bag of topsoil (20 L) but I personally mix mine with some schultz aquatic plant soil just to spice it up a bit. I mean, pretty standard and nothing special at all. I have heard of some success where people used potting soil for potted plants/flowers (like Miracle Grow) but I personally wouldn't want to risk the extra fertilizer to cause a spike in my water.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't have any experience with dirt tanks, but the one brand I keep on coming across as a common factor in a lot of blogs, is miracle grow organic. I am presuming that like all things that carry the 'organic' name, it will probably be a fair bit more expensive then regular soil, but the upside is no addons in the soil.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/miracle-gro-organic-choice-potting-mix-283l/969906

Soil used from dustinsfishtanktv and many other members on the forum. I will be grabbing a bag and dirting a tank soon too. Remember to buy red clay to mix it in the dirt. Fishyfishyfishy's thread has a picture of the amaco red clay he got at michaels. However i have yet to find it  at my local michaels.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I can vouch for miracle grow organic capped with schultz aquasoil. my 2 tiny 5" or so amazons swords grew to 2 feet in a 10g!!. and I'm not talking about a 2 feet amazon sword that's browning or have holes I'm talking about a perfect amazon sword super green no holes and perfect health no algae no co2 no fertz


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

I can also vouch for the miraclegro organic... I have it in all my tanks lol

I tried several methods regarding topping it off to decrease murky water.. I find that topping it off with sand first THAN the gravel/Ada soil keeps the dirt under the sand the most while uprooting plants, Fish digging, etc

2" Ada soil
1" sand capping
2" dirt

I will be attempting 

2" sand
1" Ada soil capping
2" dirt

To give roots even more space to breath 

Plants flourishing beautifully and growing at a good rate


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

This is only from what i read and that is sand traps gas in this kind of setup and in the long run you have to every so often release those gases from your substrate.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

xriddler said:


> This is only from what i read and that is sand traps gas in this kind of setup and in the long run you have to every so often release those gases from your substrate.


I have also experience this, this is why when I do a setup like this I try for only a 1/4" of dirt, I remember once I had 1" of dirt and when I shut down my tank I was too lazy to fish out the shrimps. there was probably 50+ cherries in there I just pull out all the plants and started on the shrimp but all shrimps are dead from all the anorexic gases that was released when I disturbed the substrate.


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

xriddler said:


> This is only from what i read and that is sand traps gas in this kind of setup and in the long run you have to every so often release those gases from your substrate.


Yes this is true, I still get the gas bubbles to this day...
But at the same time, if your going to commit to dirted tanks be prepared to maintain it! I simply push(gently) on the substrate all around when I do my weekly water change, all the gas bubbles surface!

Problem solved!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

All good info. I'm going to try the dirt method. I'll go and get the miraclegro organic soil this week & set-up the dirt tank



coldmantis said:


> I have also experience this, this is why when I do a setup like this I try for only a 1/4" of dirt, I remember once I had 1" of dirt and when I shut down my tank I was too lazy to fish out the shrimps. there was probably 50+ cherries in there I just pull out all the plants and started on the shrimp but all shrimps are dead from all the anorexic gases that was released when I disturbed the substrate.


Thank you



xriddler said:


> This is only from what i read and that is sand traps gas in this kind of setup and in the long run you have to every so often release those gases from your substrate.


Thank you



macKRAZY said:


> Yes this is true, I still get the gas bubbles to this day...
> But at the same time, if your going to commit to dirted tanks be prepared to maintain it! I simply push(gently) on the substrate all around when I do my weekly water change, all the gas bubbles surface!
> 
> Problem solved!


Thank you



macKRAZY said:


> I can also vouch for the miraclegro organic... I have it in all my tanks lol
> 
> I tried several methods regarding topping it off to decrease murky water.. I find that topping it off with sand first THAN the gravel/Ada soil keeps the dirt under the sand the most while uprooting plants, Fish digging, etc
> 
> ...


Thank you



Mlevi said:


> I don't have any experience with dirt tanks, but the one brand I keep on coming across as a common factor in a lot of blogs, is miracle grow organic. I am presuming that like all things that carry the 'organic' name, it will probably be a fair bit more expensive then regular soil, but the upside is no addons in the soil.


Thank you



theeyrietrainer said:


> Don't know if this'll help, but I use regular ole' topsoil in my tank. I just make sure there are no fertilizers or pesticides used on the topsoil so that it won't have any adverse effects on my livestock later on.
> 
> You can find regular topsoil just about anywhere - Home Depot, Gardening Stores/Plant nurseries - I just get mine from Walmart. I think I paid a buck or two per bag of topsoil (20 L) but I personally mix mine with some schultz aquatic plant soil just to spice it up a bit. I mean, pretty standard and nothing special at all. I have heard of some success where people used potting soil for potted plants/flowers (like Miracle Grow) but I personally wouldn't want to risk the extra fertilizer to cause a spike in my water.


Thank you


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

lol welcome


----------

